# i need of a new company



## dragonflye (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been a coder since 2005 in adult medicine/family practice, pediatrics, mental health, long term care and ortho.  I was recently laid off today and I am in need of a new company to work for.  I am looking or a place in delaware or remote coding if possible.  I am also a certified massage therapist.  Please email me at kwcoding@yahoo.com and I'll provide my resume and references.


----------



## dfeder@lloydstaffing.com (Aug 30, 2011)

*Urgent work from home*

My company is representing a firm that is looking for CPC coders with at least 2 years exp as a Certified Professional Coder. 

This is a position that allows you to work from home and it is Full Time. 

I would need an immediate response with resume in “word” format if you are interested. 



Please submit and or call for details. 



Thank you.







 Debbie Feder
Director of Healthcare Management

Healthcare
LLoyd Staffing
445 Broadhollow Road, Suite 119
Melville, NY 11747
Office: 631.777.7600   Ext.787
Fax: 631.777.7626
Cell: 917-579-4340

dfeder@lloydstaffing.com 
www.LLoydStaffing.com






Connect, follow & fan LLoyd today!


----------

